# energy lost. anyone feel it?



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

are there any tapers that literally feel completely drained? what r your home remedies for running out of energy at the job. P.S. how's everyone doin?


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel shattered at the moment. Works hectic. Wife's getting heavily pregnant. Been working on my own home for a year and a half. Mums gone mental.!
O well #### happens.
A joint a day keeps the doctor away.

Sorry e.k. Taper. Will be in touch in next couple days. Personal problems. sorry dude!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

A good day of sanding will cure all that ails you. Because after sanding day, everything else seems to be gravy work.

A day away from work spent on Drywall Talk is also very helpful to cure all work related ailments.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> are there any tapers that literally feel completely drained? what r your home remedies for running out of energy at the job. P.S. how's everyone doin?


Hey there jr, I thought you young fellas just powdered your nose for a pick me up? :blink: ....Weed will help a lot to relax at night but it'll slow you down the next day. From what I've seen and heard you seem to be highly active with energy to burn, but as you get older it gets tougher and your mind refuses to believe it, thats when the pills start to take over, what was once just for hangovers becomes the only thing that gets you to work each day, I know you won't want too but slow down and don't push yourself just a tiny bit and it can make a big difference at the end of the day, enjoy it while you can coz it does't get any better.

Goodmanatee.... It's always the way, when there's a lot of domestic crap going on around you, for some reason the pressure comes on at work, I always say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.......or drunker :blink:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good food and water is about the only thing thats gonna help, Water being the best thing you could prob do, Its easy to forget or just have a few coffees a days but you will stall, Get into the water. Your approching 30 arnt you, Thats an age when your start to seize up and begin to learn you cant run about and hammer yourself so much. Welcome to our world. 30 hit me like a train, Hence the auto tools, I was all by hand before then.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> are there any tapers that literally feel completely drained? what r your home remedies for running out of energy at the job. P.S. how's everyone doin?


Cazna is right a good diet and plenty of water will do wonders. I also recommend a good one a day vitamin pill. I take gnc mega men vitamins I don't know if you have gnc stores in Canada but you can google their vitamins and find an equivalent . The way my father explained it to me is 55 years ago the soil contained most of the vitamins and nutrients a person would need for a healthy life, over the years the soil has been drained of those things so now we need to take vitamins to get what our fathers and grandfathers naturally had. 
I would steer clear of any recreational drugs as these do more harm long term and if you think you feel sluggish now try 5 years burned out from weed and see how you feel. Not to mention 2buck sr. probably doesn't want to have to explain the same things to you every other day because you can't remember sh!t.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Steady pace. Don't kill your self .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A good diet. At least 3 grog free days a week. And learn to work smarter not harder. You can get more done by making every stroke count rather that running your a$$ off and stuffing up.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Well ya know the old saying " Beer never solved any problems--buy neither has Milk" !!!!:jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Tell 2buck Sr to get off your back, you're tired of carrying him every day! :jester:

In all seriousness, go to the doctor and get some simple blood work done. I was going through the same thing you are describing. I would get home from work and be DEAD ass tired (like had trouble keeping my eyes open on the way home tired). I would take a power nap, and still sleep all night, next day same thing, even on an easy day. Finally I went to the doc, had the tests done and turns out I have hypothyroidism. (aka my thyroid doesn't make enough of a particular hormone.)

Your thyroid makes a hormone that regulates your body, and has a say in a LOT of different things, especially metabolism. He wrote me a script for synthroid, one tiny pill every morning, within a week I was back to my old self. I'm still tired when I get home, but that's cuz PARocker's a slave driver 

How much sleep do you normally get?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> A good day of sanding


No such thing


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Get an office job! And just work on your friends' homes a few times a year to keep you sain. Because once you get into drywall, you can never completely get away from it!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I find that a steady diet of methamphetamine, crack, weed and whiskey help keep my energy up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Lots and lots of green tea extract, the stuff with guarna is the best. It won't make you jittery or crash like energy drinks. Green tea is good for you, and will help you power through the day. Seriously the stuff turns me personally into a beast.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The best feed for healing a sore and tired body is lambs fry and bacon, Thats lambs liver, cut up and fried with bacon, onions and mushrooms in a gravey sauce, Mash potatos and a tin of peas, Oh yeah :yes: you will wake the morn cured and have a horn for a week


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> The best feed for healing a sore and tired body is lambs fry and bacon, Thats lambs liver, cut up and fried with bacon, onions and mushrooms in a gravey sauce, Mash potatos and a tin of peas, Oh yeah :yes: you will wake the morn cured and have a horn for a week


Wow, the depravity is unfathomable. Shag a sheep and then cut out her baby's liver and cook it into some kind of miracle stew...you're a very sick man.


As for the energy business, I don't really use substances to keep going, but I do drink a lot of caffeine. I found that once I quit eating lunch I didn't feel so sluggish in the afternoon. If I stick to a light snack when my stomach is growling, I'm good to go....and I do best when I've got something I can nibble on throughout the day, rather than chowing down.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

you're right. 2buck sr. needs to get off his a$$!!! ........ kidding. Aw Jeez there goes my job!:jester::jester::jester::jester:
Thank you for all your help and support. This is the only place i get it. I'm a sad, sad case.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe if A.K.A Pussy, was not such a big pussy:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> The best feed for healing a sore and tired body is lambs fry and bacon, Thats lambs liver, cut up and fried with bacon, onions and mushrooms in a gravey sauce, Mash potatos and a tin of peas, Oh yeah :yes: you will wake the morn cured and have a horn for a week


That brings back memories, I use to love lambs fry & bacon until I got married, the Mrs wouldn't cook it for me so eventually I forgot about it.....maybe thats where my horn went :blink:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Tell 2buck Sr to get off your back, you're tired of carrying him every day!


That was my first thought too


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Jr, your getting older,,, face it man !!!!

Ya got to quit eating like a teenager,,, that just bogs ya down !!!

Might take ya awhile to come around, but from now on,,, beer and Ibuprohin is the answer !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

On a serious side

thanks for the comments you guys gave, and a lot of them are the same ones I have been giving him over and over. When he read the comments this morning, he was like,,,"same thing you keep telling me...

The biggest argument we get into is me saying" slow down and do it right" He is 30 now and keeps running at full tilt. That was fine when we were doing high rises etc and I was running a crew (production work), but a lot of our work is high end homes now, and it's just the 2 of us.

Also, since he has been with me on and off for over 13 years now, and he's one part like a son now (family ) He thinks it's his turn to rule the roost. That I'm suppose to hand the reins over to him, Lets say most things I tell him now go in one ear and right out the other. he's 30, no drivers license,or vehicle, and does not have enough tools to go out on his own. Plus the term " a fool and his money are soon parted" Apply to him big time. it's his decision weather he wants to work with me or not, so he feels I'm always harping on him (like a parent with their kids) but I have been telling him , man up, your not a teenager no more.....

And thanks for your comment Fr8trian, thats what he says he has been feeling like lately, he fell asleep on the way home tonight for example (easy day too)

Will half to wait and see if he heeds your advice, and everyone else:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> On a serious side
> 
> thanks for the comments you guys gave, and a lot of them are the same ones I have been giving him over and over. When he read the comments this morning, he was like,,,"same thing you keep telling me...
> 
> ...


2buck, you and everyone else round here know that I am NOT the one to listen too,,,,,

HOWEVER

When people can't stay awake on the drive back and forth,,, its one of two things,,,,,, health(thyriod) or pills.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> On a serious side
> 
> thanks for the comments you guys gave, and a lot of them are the same ones I have been giving him over and over. When he read the comments this morning, he was like,,,"same thing you keep telling me...
> 
> ...


Weren't you saying a while back he got himself a new woman? ...... if I were his age I know what I would be wearing myself out on..... and it wouldn't be a "flat-box" :whistling2:


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> are there any tapers that literally feel completely drained? what r your home remedies for running out of energy at the job. P.S. how's everyone doin?


With a house 200 sheets or more i feel it often. My sugestion try to relax for 30 minutes drink water or eat. After the break i feel much better.:yes: I do as many breaks as i need and it is not for me but for finishing my job.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And thanks for your comment Fr8trian, thats what he says he has been feeling like lately, he fell asleep on the way home tonight for example (easy day too)
> 
> Will half to wait and see if he heeds your advice, and everyone else:thumbsup:


Jr., I agree with some of the other guys, I'm 31 now, and I KNOW that I don't have the energy or drive now that I used to. It's called getting older, but if you don't take care of yourself now, you won't be able to do anything by the time you hit 50. I don't know about you, but I would like to actually be able to enjoy some of my life after I get out of the biz.

I can still fall asleep on the way home, I did it twice recently (PA Rocker was driving BTW), but I haven't been sleeping right (staying up to late), and we were stuck in traffic. Touches on what I said above, a few years ago I could go all day on 4 hrs sleep, not anymore. I should also watch my diet better. As of now I eat what I want, when I want. I also don't eat much for lunch, we take several small breaks throughout the day and nibble on something. Maybe I should start taking some fruit instead of snacks....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

could be boredom. Try takin up a hobby of some sort or renew an old one. Dont drink energy drinks ...huge crash later


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

2buckjr-

LISTEN:

You are a fuggin stoopit idiot for being in the exact position I was in during my 30's

No car, no license, no money, no star....

You'll find something to spark your imagination, but _when_?
Will you try and fill the hole with women or dope?
Will you ruin everybody's willingness to count on you or make special efforts to help you befor you find your way?
Fuggin drywallers.
I have no idea how we are so got damned lame at life while being interior finish phenoms.
Man you got to find something that makes you happy that you do for _YOU._
Not work, not women, not dope.
Photography, or writing, or reading, or some other innocuous pastime that builds on good choices.
And now we see the meat of the meal.
Good choices build on themselves,- just like bad ones do.
Up late? Drink too much? No $?
All results of bad choices.
It's like the choices are all out there already and wating for you to make them.
So I think following good advice, making at least one good choice a day,
and believing in something, preferably yourself,
will begin the action that will find you back on top.
Watch Talledega Nights w/ Will Farrel
Particularly the scene in the bar where Ricky Bobby has become such a loser and his ex-secretary makes the speech across the table to him;
"you're a man aren't you? Well aren't you?!" 
Dude-
git over it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

if you aint 1rst your last:yes:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

hahaha
just to put my $ where my mouth is,
I just made me a niiiiccce brunch
little taters & eggs from the farmyard chickens

"Ricky Bobby is not a thinker, Ricky Bobby is a driver, _HE IS A DOER..._"


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Jr, Maybe you have sleep apnea or something like that. I worked with a guy who could sleep all night, come to work and fall asleep standing at the stack. He was always tired for no apparent reason. He woulden't see a doctor for it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Jr, Maybe you have sleep apnea or something like that. I worked with a guy who could sleep all night, come to work and fall asleep standing at the stack. He was always tired for no apparent reason. He woulden't see a doctor for it.


 Could be alot of differant health issues,,, like diabites, thyroid, ms, fibermyalgia, anemiea, scurvy, etc etc.

Simple blood test will tell ya ifin its health or not. 

Go get it checked out:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with that Capt, if you eliminate the possible causes that you have control over, ie. getting more sleep, or changing your diet for the better, and you are still having a lack of energy it is time to go to the doc.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Jr, Maybe you have sleep apnea or something like that. I worked with a guy who could sleep all night, come to work and fall asleep standing at the stack. He was always tired for no apparent reason. He woulden't see a doctor for it.


That sounds like narcolepsy. At least we don't have to worry about JR falling asleep at the wheel.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

First things first 2buckjnr, 30 and no license??? What you playin at ? Dad aint going to drive you round forever, you gotta start helping yourself matey! Canada's a big place to get the bus around, I've SEEN the map.
I was a late driver , 23 when I passed but it was an employer who gave me the boot up the a**e to learn, "You cant drive? Why fckin not???" and you know what, he was right. So I learned and so should you, maybe it would wake you up a bit.
Now, lost energy? Yes I'm with you on that 1, no matter my plans or targets for the day I always get to site and think " I cant be bothered with this". Dont get me wrong, I love my job, love the satisfaction of making a good job but having a few beers the night before definately slows you down (I'm 41 now). Keeping off the bevvy helps and eating properly and drinking water helps too. I'm not into energy drinks, dont like the after taste. Loud music works for me too and getting a good nights sleep helps but hey, I cant preach ,its almost 1am here and I'm on my 10th Bud , hic.:whistling2:
I'm with Cap Sheetrock and Fr8train tho, get yourself checked out at the doc's fella:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

10 hours sleep every night for one week. I'm the kettle calling the pot black here ,,but just try It for 1 week [It's free] 

Don't let that muff kill ya...


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

1 redbull every 2 hours or so at work will keep ya hoppin!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> First things first 2buckjnr, 30 and no license??? What you playin at ? Dad aint going to drive you round forever, you gotta start helping yourself matey! Canada's a big place to get the bus around, I've SEEN the map.


Yesterday, 2bjr spent $125 bucks to write his drivers test, then failed:whistling2:

So today, he went to rewrite it, cost $10 bucks for a re-write, $30 bucks later, he finally got it:blink:

But he's got it now :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> First things first 2buckjnr, 30 and no license??? What you playin at ? Dad aint going to drive you round forever, you gotta start helping yourself matey! Canada's a big place to get the bus around, I've SEEN the map.
> I was a late driver , 23 when I passed but it was an employer who gave me the boot up the a**e to learn, "You cant drive? Why fckin not???" and you know what, he was right. So I learned and so should you, maybe it would wake you up a bit.
> Now, lost energy? Yes I'm with you on that 1, no matter my plans or targets for the day I always get to site and think " I cant be bothered with this". Dont get me wrong, I love my job, love the satisfaction of making a good job but having a few beers the night before definately slows you down (I'm 41 now). Keeping off the bevvy helps and eating properly and drinking water helps too. I'm not into energy drinks, dont like the after taste. Loud music works for me too and getting a good nights sleep helps but hey, I cant preach ,its almost 1am here and I'm on my 10th Bud , hic.:whistling2:
> I'm with Cap Sheetrock and Fr8train tho, get yourself checked out at the doc's fella:thumbsup:


Got a buddy it took him till 30 to get his License, now I wondered if I outa have a long talk with that boy,,, but to tell you the truth he was smart as if he had it with all the party'n we did we woulda both been in the county Bucket:detective::detective:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*so true*



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Jr, your getting older,,, face it man !!!!
> 
> Ya got to quit eating like a teenager,,, that just bogs ya down !!!
> 
> Might take ya awhile to come around, but from now on,,, beer and Ibuprohin is the answer !!!!:thumbsup:


There is chow out there that can make you run and food that can make you feel like your stuck in the mud...

Lotta greens, green tea to flush the polutants outta yer system, fish as in Salmon, B-100 pure energy, sorry to put the finger on your Rock Star drinks but that is sh%t

Balance up:thumbup: on some Vitamins:

Oh one more thing stay away from Mama Bravo's Italian fat store!
Mc Choke and Puke's will definitely take you down


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yesterday, 2bjr spent $125 bucks to write his drivers test, then failed:whistling2:
> 
> So today, he went to rewrite it, cost $10 bucks for a re-write, $30 bucks later, he finally got it:blink:
> 
> But he's got it now :thumbup:


Good on ya 2bjr :thumbsup: .......You can borrow 2Bucks truck to get smoko now!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did Jr. do anything to help with the energy loss issue? Make an appt? Start taking a multi-vitamin? Anything?

I took a multi-pack of vitamins that were geared towards giving you energy, about 10 pills in the pack, all of them a different vitamin. Don't remember what every one was, but man was I rippin' around that day! I should look for some more of them! I think they were all different forms of Vitamin B. B6, B12, etc. I felt like a drank two pots of coffee!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Super B Complex vitamins:thumbup: give one to all the guys


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Did Jr. do anything to help with the energy loss issue? Make an appt? Start taking a multi-vitamin? Anything?
> 
> I took a multi-pack of vitamins that were geared towards giving you energy, about 10 pills in the pack, all of them a different vitamin. Don't remember what every one was, but man was I rippin' around that day! I should look for some more of them! I think they were all different forms of Vitamin B. B6, B12, etc. I felt like a drank two pots of coffee!


screw 2bjr, tell me what you took:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> screw 2bjr, tell me what you took:blink:


Like I said, every pill in the pack was a diff vitamin, and I took them all. I think if someone would've told me that day, that 'it's impossible to run a 2 min mile', I think I would've tried to do it! We left for a day trip to Baltimore, when we left in the morning I was up for 24 hours. I drove down, went all day, and drove home. till I went to bed I was approaching 36 hours w/o sleep! But I felt fine!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

had the pack been opened:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not that I was aware of!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Jays*

Sh%t 2BJayR 

I was just thinking your energy loss is from smoking all those jays


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Save energy and time?

The rollerblading taper!! 

I am crazy enough to think this might just work! and it might just be fun. lol

Somethings might not work like pushing box.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

2buckjr;
My Father was in my dreams last night.
I don't know why all sudden I'm thinking about him but there I am dreaming-
son of a bitch says to me: "You're on your own."
Not with any particular tone or anything,
just flatly matter of fact.
Now to repeat what I dreamed he said,

you're on your own.

It must be a good thing or I couldn't imagine him saying the particular words.
Think about it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://health.yahoo.net/articles/womens-health/surprising-reason-youre-always-tired


----------

